# Tuning an arrow rest



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I just bought a new bow and it came with a Hostage arrow rest. Its not tuned and I live an hour away from a bow shop. Can anyone give me some pointers on how to make sure my bow is aligned correctly?? Also, anyone have any info on these rests? Not sure if its going to be any good as far as consistency.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/bow-tuning.php

-This should help-

Also, I've actually heard only good things about that rest. Good consistency, containment, and made well.


----------

